# best system for CS 1.6



## TiTiMAN (Apr 29, 2009)

hi...
my question is that what is the best system now for the CS 1.6
all of the people think its not the important thing...but not only the system specifications that u use for ur game is important but also it is necessary for the Pro Gamers that know whether the system they handled is the best of the aspects like Frequency in the game u send and receive ... and the other important things...
thank u if u help me...
u know...the big players of CS 1.6 like f0rest and cArn etc..,use the system like below...
motherboard :MSI GX720
Graphic:Geforce 9600m Gt
ram:2 x 2048
CPU:intel 2.26 (TM)2 Core2 p8400...
thanks...


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: bets system for CS 1.6*

Counter strike is not a graphically intense game, you wont need an expensive gaming rig to run it in other words. Basically, the best thing is a dual core processor and a fairly good graphics card and PSU.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: bets system for CS 1.6*

Yes, your system will run the game perfectly, guaranteed.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Any modern $500 rig should handle counter strike perfectly. What are your current system specs ? It used to work fine on a PIII 1Ghz with 512MB of RAM so unless 1.6 added a lot of new textures and eye candies I wouldn't worry much.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow, first Microsoft team mod I've ever seen come here to the gaming section, I just advanced a Social level!

Anyway, he is right, even a modern laptop will run
As for specs he already stated

motherboard :MSI GX720
Graphic:Geforce 9600m Gt
ram:2 x 2048
CPU:intel 2.26 (TM)2 Core2 p8400


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

I lolled  Nice to meet you 5sniper_wolf !

Btw, the specs he stated are not his.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

really the only thing that I'm wondering about yuor system is what is your PSU (power supply unit)

make and model?

your system needs sufficient power to run game properly

EDIT I just noticed the above post 

that system should be run by a PSU like a corsair 650w


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes but it's not his specs, as I just re-read the post.

Those specs are fine, if you have even slightly lower you will still be fine.
*Please post your specs*


----------



## TiTiMAN (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah...
but u know for ProGamers...its really really important to have the best frequency...
yes...CS 1.6 (even source) does not need an INSANE gaming specifications for the hardware...
but as u know CS is a game with the most direct influence on the player...
so the highest speed of Ram and a perfect Graphic for the best frequency is needed...
plz see the below pages...
as u know they are the Fnatic team includin :dsn,cArn,f0rest,GeT_RiGhT and Gux...
see:
http://www.fnatic.com/profile/dsn
http://www.fnatic.com/profile/f0rest
http://www.fnatic.com/profile/GeT_RiGhT
http://www.fnatic.com/profile/cArn
http://www.fnatic.com/profile/Gux
and at last my system:

intel Core 2 Duo E4500 2.20 GHZ
0.99 GB of Ram
Geforce 8600 GS
mother:intel(i forgot the model)


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Frequency won't make much of a difference, even in CS 1.6

Yes the clock speed of the RAM can help a lot but won't matter in the bigger picture

Yes that computer would work fine.

This is kind of a no-brainer, as CS 1.6 is an old game, so almost any system will run it.

The main thing that matters is the *INTERNET CONNECTION SPEED*

As this will allow you the fastest possible reaction time for CS 1.6 (or any game really)

A High speed, DSL/LAN/T1/Boradband will be best suited for this.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Frequency won't make much of a difference, even in CS 1.6
> 
> Yes the clock speed of the RAM can help a lot but won't matter in the bigger picture
> 
> ...


I second that 5NIPER WOLF!

If you're really worried about getting really good a CS 1.6 you might want to think about getting a better more sensitive mouse for increased sensitivity of movement. Your system will do just fine with CS1.6, as long as you don't get lag.


----------

